# Cedar Candy Tray



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

Another recent turning in cedar. A multi-tier candy tray with a candle holder on top. this wood continues to amaze me. The grain and colors are absolutely spectacular.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mark that is a cool looking piece. That is some nice cedar. You and I must be in the cedar mode as I will post a bowl later.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Did you burn the bands Mark? Nice piece.


----------



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mike said:


> Did you burn the bands Mark? Nice piece.


Yes- form the cut with a parting tool and use a slender piece of ebony held tight to the piece at pretty good rpm's. Just before the fire department arrives due to the mushroom cloud of smoke billowing out of the shop you have a nicely blackened band.


----------

